# Outdoor kitchen build



## thesmayway (Jun 6, 2020)

There are too many options on the market...help!

My first smoker was a cheap offset which I didn't like babysitting. I currently have a MES30 with mailbox mod using AMPS. We are building an outdoor kitchen, and while I may keep this and incorporate it, I want 2 or 3 smoke/grill pieces to have the best of all worlds in smoking and grilling. I really like the set and forget of my current setup. With 2 toddlers and a busy life I just cannot see babysitting for butts and brisket.  But I feel I dont get as deep of a smoke flavor as I could with a stick burner...  it just doesnt really meet the set and forget goal. But whatever I get  new I want to be able to get max smoke flavor depth. I'm considering a combination of pellet grill, Masterbilt Gravity charcoal or other charcoal grill, green egg style, offset, and open to suggestions. Dont really see adding a propane grill. If you wanted to have the best of smoking and the best of grilling up to searing temps and had the space to incorporate 2 or 3 units what would you do? Looking at all brands and want quality that this stuff will last a while. If the unit isnt meant to be built in I'll modify it or the counters to accept it as a built in.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, you can see in my sig what I have now ... an electric, a kamado, and a gas (Keeping the Vidalia and giving the Weber to daughter). They each have particular virtues, and weaknesses. While I’m jonesing for a pellet grill too, it’s really redundant with these ... though that (probably a RecTec) or the Masterbuilt 1050 would be my choice if I could only have one, and an electric would be my second. Both the Vidalia and BGE were Fathers Day presents once upon a time, so would feel bad selling/replacing.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd think something similar to a komando/wsm with a PID/fireboats etc would give you the most of both worlds of convenience and flavor.

The MBs do look nice, but they look so small to me and seems like they burn a ton of fuel


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 6, 2020)

I’ve always loved my BGE, Only complaint has been real estate. Though it’s held temps fantastically, just got an UltraQ controller, but weather and schedule haven’t let me try it yet. Excited to see how it regulates long cooks, and responds to set point tweaks/changes.


----------



## thesmayway (Jun 6, 2020)

Id definitely be waiting for the larger MB. 
I hadn't been considering an egg style,  but through some reading today I'm I'm that people are getting a full brisket smoke without adding wood. Add a vent controller and seems like a great option!



Inscrutable said:


> I’ve always loved my BGE, Only complaint has been real estate. Though it’s held temps fantastically, just got an UltraQ controller, but weather and schedule haven’t let me try it yet. Excited to see how it regulates long cooks, and responds to set point tweaks/changes.


----------

